# Life BBC Earth



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone into animals and nature must check this out. Watched the BR narrated by David Attenborough last night and it is amazing. Several things caught on camera for the first time ever and the video and audio were spectacular.


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

I second that. Both Life and Planet Earth is amazing. They're both beautiful and harsh. And David Attenboroughs voice doesn't make it worse.

My favorite is of course the birds of paradise. The one that is an interior decorator is pretty awesome.


----------

